# Cantelopes



## Camille (Jun 22, 2012)

I am having the best garden ever this year! A friend of mine gave me some cantelope starters to plant, which I did. This is the first time I have grown them. They're doing great. I planted them 2 weeks before Memorial Day weekend. I have some really nice sized ones and they look like the ones I see in a store. So my question is : How do I know when they're ready to harvest?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I can only wish to grow cantaloupes they just don't do well where I live. I have some wanting to come up in my manure pile from feeding the seeds and rinds to my horses and donkeys. the seeds pass threw un harmed and end up in the poo, some times pumpkins grow in the manure pile too or other places but they never produce any thing.
I would think if they smell sweet I would pick one and see.


----------



## Camille (Jun 22, 2012)

Camille said:


> I am having the best garden ever this year! A friend of mine gave me some cantelope starters to plant, which I did. This is the first time I have grown them. They're doing great. I planted them 2 weeks before Memorial Day weekend. I have some really nice sized ones and they look like the ones I see in a store. So my question is : How do I know when they're ready to harvest?


 I did some research and I found out when canteloupes are ready to harvest. We have had two so far and they are so sweet and delicious! We have 7 more near ready


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

love it, think I have a cantaloupe plant growing in my manure pile but it is small and I doubt it will do any thing. I don't live in the right climate zone for them to produce plus think it was a seed from when I fed the donkey/horses the rinds from store bought ones. It did pick the best place to grow may have to throw some pumpkin seeds out there next year.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

oh wow, how I would love cantaloupes! I've never tried them down here but I know when I lived in Washington (like Stephanie) I couldn't grow melons - the hot season (when it existed) was never long enough. I might give it a shot next year as our July - September are generally pretty warm/hot. like this week for example, we are in the 100's every day.


----------

